

Impressive Eyjafjallajökull eruption photos from April 16th - bigfoot
http://www.swisseduc.ch/stromboli/perm/iceland/eyafallajokull_20100416-en.html

======
jacquesm
Those are absolutely amazing pictures. I never realized that a volcanic
eruption would be accompanied by such intense displays of lightning.

